
Exchange APIs requests that you never use to requests that you need - sklv
http://apihop.com
======
sklv
Hi everyone! We are two data-scientists, came up with idea recently. ApiHop is
the new platform for web-services API quotas exchange where you can sell your
unused API quota or buy the requests quotas from other users.

~~~
schoen
I fear that many API operators will cut off users if they become aware that
they're sharing API keys or reselling use of API keys, because they probably
don't typically view this as appropriate use.

~~~
sklv
Thank you for your comment! We see the problem that sometimes standard API
quota is not enough and researchers often cannot afford to pay for bigger API
quota - we do not propose to share API keys or other credentials itself (what
is prohibited by API providers), but to make a tool that will allow to
distribute API requests and returned responces between users where keys
orother credentials will not leave their owners. Thanks

~~~
schoen
I also think many entities may try to stop people from proxying or submitting
requests for others, even without sharing the actual keys or credentials.

